
Booting VMs in under 25 seconds on GCP - raboukhalil
https://medium.com/@robaboukhalil/move-fast-and-break-the-cloud-b55b899e3683
======
raboukhalil
Author here, I ran a benchmark of VM boot times by launching ~5,000 VMs of
different sizes on GCP. The code to replicate the benchmark is available open
source here: [https://github.com/robertaboukhalil/cloud-
benchmarks](https://github.com/robertaboukhalil/cloud-benchmarks)

TL;DR: Boot time is <25s for VMs with ≤32 CPUs, and <1 min for VMs with ≤96
CPUs!

